# higgins update 2



## barnacle bill (Feb 22, 2001)

ice formed again on the north end. permenant shanty at sam-o-set rd. about 1/4 mi out, most likley spearing shanty sitting on shelf ice. went down to south end at gerrish marina, talked to local there and said middle of lake froze over again. will be going to west access site thursday morning and checking ice thickness. so maybe this weekend we mite be fishing. bill


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

just walked out by kelly beach, it was a little snappy i will give it a few days no spud but it looked 1.5" thick


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Tell ya what, if this weeks temps don't do it, I don't know what will. Long as that wind stays down! :rant:


----------



## bigcm58 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the updates guys, hoping to get out this weekend.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks for the update..


----------



## Walleye slammer (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanx for the update caint wait to get them smelt!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update Bill. Will definitely by out this weekend.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Should be making ice now. It's below zero here in Davison. This week/end ????


----------



## barnacle bill (Feb 22, 2001)

took a drive down to the lake by elm ave. saw tracks and pull sled prints, followed the tracks out and low and behold one lone fisherman out well beyond the dropoff. drove down to big creek and sure enough it was somebody fishing. don,t know who it was, but have an ldea.will post back later when i find out more. it,s almost time. should have enough ice by the weekend. bill


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

barnacle bill said:


> took a drive down to the lake by elm ave. saw tracks and pull sled prints, followed the tracks out and low and behold one lone fisherman out well beyond the dropoff. drove down to big creek and sure enough it was somebody fishing. don,t know who it was, but have an ldea.will post back later when i find out more. it,s almost time. should have enough ice by the weekend. bill


I have a pretty good idea who.:idea:

This weekend is looking PERFECT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks Bill for the heads up, I will try and make it over this weekend for some fishing. Better get my gear in order .


----------



## jonpstc (Jan 4, 2013)

Stockton made it out to 40 fow today, ice was 2 3/4"
He says he caught perch (8 to 10") and had a picture of a 36" northern.

COME ON HIGGINS


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Ill be up there Fri-Sun and accepting donations of $10 to NOT fish near you and spread my Skunk-Luck into your adjoining water:lol:

Thanks for the updates Bill


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Ill be up there Fri-Sun and accepting donations of $10 to NOT fish near you and spread my Skunk-Luck into your adjoining water:lol:
> 
> Thanks for the updates Bill


i would call that harrassment


----------



## axtell_31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds like I need to try it out, possibly next weekend, girlfriends family has a cottage on the lake and I haven't had the chance to ice fish it yet. Sounds like I am missing out big time.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

Kelly perch Sat. AM and smelt Sat night. Sounds doable.


----------



## Upnorth365 (Nov 8, 2012)

Will we be able to fish the west shore for smelt this weekend?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

